# Parker fountain pen repair



## SkewedUp (Dec 22, 2015)

Someone asked me if I could repair the Parker fountain pen in the attached picture. I know next to nothing about fountain pens but I would like to see if I can do this for him. It is an older pen that belonged to his father and he would like to get it back in working order again.

To help identify the pen, the cap has 3 lines stamped on it, with "PARKER" on one side and "STERLING & 14K G.F." and "CAP & BARREL USA" on the other side of the cap.

The nib is broken off and missing, but it looks like the entire lower  section can be replaced if I can find a replacement part somewhere. 

Can anyone help me find where I can order the replacement part from?

He also asked if the pen could be polished up. Any suggestions on what would work to clean and polish the metal exterior of the pen?

Thanks!


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Dec 22, 2015)

Doug,
try posting this call for help on The Fountain Pen Network site. There may actually be a Forum there on 'Parker' pens. I am confident that you will get a response as to what model pen you have there and if it is a 'limited edition'. The GF stands for 'gold filled' but not 100% certain. Hope that the lead will help in getting good advice on possibly restoring the pen that you have there.

Parker - The Fountain Pen Network


----------



## magpens (Dec 22, 2015)

If I were in your shoes I would get in touch with Linda at Indy-Pen-Dance:

Indy-Pen-Dance : Fountain Pens, Nibs, Journals, Restoration & Customization


----------



## SteveG (Dec 22, 2015)

magpens said:


> If I were in your shoes I would get in touch with Linda at Indy-Pen-Dance:
> 
> Indy-Pen-Dance : Fountain Pens, Nibs, Journals, Restoration & Customization





I have a vintage pen in for rework at Indy-Pen-Dance right now. They used to be active on IAP, but have gone away from making pens (as far as I know), to working on vintage pens and related work, plus selling new fountain pens. Linda has trained and become a nib-meister-ess.


----------



## Mr Vic (Dec 22, 2015)

Halt! Put down the fountain pen and step back. Final warning! You thought turning pens was addictive? Just wait! 

Okay Disclaimer out of the way, here are some other sites worth looking over.

RichardsPens.com &bull; Pens That Write Right! Richard taught Linda and no longer does repairs but refers client to Indy-Pen-Dance

Fountain Pen Hospital - Celebrating 65 years as the world's showcase of fine writing instruments.
Nibs, Parts, and Supplies for Vintage Fountain Pens and Pencils
Fountain Pen Repair Restoration and Fountain Pens for Sale
Pendemonium - Fountain Pens, Pencils, Inkwells, Stationery, and other Writing Equipment for Fountain Pen Enthusiasts


----------



## SkewedUp (Dec 24, 2015)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I can see that I have some reading to do now, and I will try to find the replacement parts at the web sites recommended.

I'm starting to get the feeling that I'm in danger of swirling into a vortex within a vortex


----------



## Harley2001 (Dec 24, 2015)

It will been a new nib for that pen looks like Parker 75 for a nib section will run about 125.00 for that pen or more.


----------



## SkewedUp (Dec 24, 2015)

I thought so too Harley. It looks like a Parker 75 from what I could tell by looking at pics on the net. Where do you order parts from?


----------



## Mr Vic (Dec 24, 2015)

I've seen some nibs with feed for $75. Is the feed broken off and still in the section. If so it will help ID the type you need. They don't happen to have the nib? that could also help ID and you might find just the feed if you only need it.


----------



## SkewedUp (Dec 29, 2015)

From what I've seen $75 for the section with a nib is a pretty good price Mr. Vic. The nib is not available and was broken off flush. 

I'm afraid the lower plastic part is damaged and will need to be replaced in addition to needing a new nib. The plastic part just threads into the lower barrel so it should be very easy to replace it once I find a replacement for it.


----------



## Harley2001 (Dec 29, 2015)

Check with Indy pen dance Mike may have one if not I will be in philly for the pen show at the end of January.i could see if I can fine you one.


----------



## SkewedUp (Dec 29, 2015)

Harley2001 said:


> Check with Indy pen dance Mike may have one if not I will be in philly for the pen show at the end of January.i could see if I can fine you one.



I've contacted them already and will let you know if they can get what I need. Thanks for the offer!


----------



## TurtleTom (Dec 30, 2015)

I do believe that is a Parker Cisele.  They are still being made today.  There's probably nothing wrong with the pen, just needs cleaning out.  Fountain pens need to be flushed once a month.  
I wouldn't try to repair that pen if I were you.  It really takes a specialist.


----------

